# medicare denial for dexa scan



## deut649 (Aug 8, 2014)

biiling cpt 77080 26 with diagnosis of v82.81 and they are getting denied as not medically necessary.  has some thing change that they are not paying them anymore.  i checked lcd and ncd;s and cci edits. I am at a loss.  Help please.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 8, 2014)

My understanding is that Medicare no longer routinely covers bone density screenings.


----------



## deut649 (Aug 14, 2014)

*dexa medicare denial*

I cant seem to find any information pertaining to that on medicare.  I have contacted Medicare but they have yet to get back to me.  How is everyone else billing these.


----------



## rryder1963 (Aug 15, 2014)

*CMS and Dexa Scans*

Here's the NCD from CMS on bone scans. 

http://www.cms.gov/medicare-coverag....aspx?NCDId=256&ncdver=2&bc=AAAAgAAAAAAAAA==&


----------

